# which colour on swings



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

may seem kind of dumb,
buy just wondering what colour your prefer.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Unless I buy bucket of paint have to like the lime/yellow :lol: :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Do they come in camo


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Can easily organise that - go into http://www.moldingraphics.com - go into Product List - Enhancement Products - MIGS Color In System - and see the pic of the camo duck hunting boat (also rotomoulded). If your kayak company is prepared to do this - it is very achievable - and will be as permanent as the graphics you see on most kayaks (apart from the few, which do not use our graphics, of course!). You will also see an airbrushed kayak - very intricate - and a lot harder to do than camo. Again, as permanent as the graphics, as the colour is completely absorbed into the polymer.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

The three raw material/powder suppliers to the rotomoulding industry in Australia have a range of about 40 Standard and Tank Colours - available off the shelf in (minimum) 25 kg bags. If you look at "products" on http://www.vanglobe.com.au you will be able to see all these colours - including a Beige (one of the Tank Colours). The colours are available ex stock - all you have to do is convince your friendly kayak manufacturer to make you a one off colour kayak. Should really not be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

"Mango"


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Occy, beige or puce?







Why don't you go for bright pink.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Great idea redro , the plastic would have to be from the same place they already get supplied from though. 
As you would know ,not all plastics have the same properties needed for kayak rotomoulding and can cause problems in some of the more intricate moulds.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Peter, Viking have two powder suppliers just up the road in Dandenong (the third is in Brisbane). Most kayak guys are using one of the two LLDPE grades ("General Purpose" (lower density/higher Melt Flow) or "Tank" (higher density/lower Melt Flow) which are available from the local polymer supplier, Qenos (or one of the imported equivelants) - and many use the standard "Tank" resin - 3.5 MFI, 939 density, hexene copolymer - and fully UV stabilised for Australian outdoor conditions. This resin has the right balance of stiffness, physical properties (stress crack resistance and impact strength) and mouldability - and the right cost. A few use higher performance super linnear grades (made in New Zealand) for higher performance white water kayaks - this grade would have higher stiffness (0.945 density)but this modified resin still retains good impact strength (normally higher polymer density means poorer impact strength - it is more likely to "shatter"). In rotomoulding the trick is to decide what properties are needed most - because it is always a trade off. eg - lower density means lower rigidity but better impact strength. Lower MFI means better physical properties - but harder to mould - especially in more complex moulds.


----------



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

Good poll topic ! From personal experience I can tell you that 90% of my customers go for lime/yellow.

Oh, and by the way it's not red/yellow but tangerine/yellow. Kinda like a fluoro orange.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

I am pretty happy with my blue and white Swing, although I am something of a traditionalist so I would have preferred a Union Jack color scheme with a portrait of the Queen on the forward hatch, or perhaps a lovely Brunswick Green.


----------



## wets (Oct 9, 2005)

Mango and Yellow for me 8)


----------



## PURPLE GIRL (Dec 9, 2005)

PURPLE RULES


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmm tough choice. Red Mango or Green Mango.


----------



## Yakfisho (Aug 30, 2005)

Who wanted a beige well nearly....you got one.....hows this for a different swing....no one could steal this one i think it might be one of a kind....sorry the pic's are a bit dark....i am half way through rigging this yak and will post more when fully rigged....

Tony...


----------



## Yakfisho (Aug 30, 2005)

I'll Try Again........


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Tony

She sure is unique, and looks good; if you park it on a sandbank be sure to put a flag up as it'll be like a camoflage result there


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Tony, that sure is a different colour for a kayak. Is it available off the shelf or do you have to pre order it. I also see it also has none of the usual Perception/Swing graphics on (did they not want to put their name to it?) - just a Shimano sticker.


----------



## Yakfisho (Aug 30, 2005)

Redro,

This is what happen, I was just about to buy a swing from a shop in Brisbane and thought I would have a look on the net just in case there was, a late special somewhere, I come across kayak world on the gold coast and they just had listed some swings for $730 so I rang them up and said yes they were not mucking around. Funny thing I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t ask about the colour, got down the gold coast and there it was this sandy coloured swing, 1x chocolate 1x army lite green. Supposably they were colour test models, basically it was like any normal swing, came with the footrests and hatch and a Splash paddle (I upgraded to a waitko paddle) the salesmen said for a long while they were the same price like normal swings but the rep said to sell them off at $730Ã¢â‚¬Â¦so basically I got in firstÃ¢â‚¬Â¦..good price I reckonÃ¢â‚¬Â¦the colour I like no one can claim they got the same colourÃ¢â‚¬Â¦. And IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not worried about the missing swing decal I know what it is and most yakfishers do toÃ¢â‚¬Â¦.i can put my own decals onÃ¢â‚¬Â¦.like shimanoÃ¢â‚¬Â¦

cheers
Tony..


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Interesting. Weird colour and no branding whatsoever. That beige is one of the colours that the tank industry uses (the rotomoulded tank industry consumes the vast majority of colour compounded PE in Australia, % wise).


----------

